# Credible or Recommended Breeders in Atlanta Area



## JShragz (Mar 28, 2013)

I am looking for credible GSD breeders in the Atlanta area and I want to make sure I make a wise decision before actually purchasing the puppy. There is one particular breeder that I currently have in mind but wanted to run it by people with a little more knowledge than myself. Here is the link:

Advance K9 Ga-German Shepherd of Atlanta 

In an add on Ebay for their dogs they mention having the blue and pink papers as well as a score card for their title which proves that they are pure German bloodlines, are these credible things to look for? Thank you for your help and advice if there are other good breeders you know of in the area!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know the breeder you linked really well, but I do know some of the bloodlines.

You are interested in West German Showlines then?

I will PM you.

In the meantime you may also want to check out the following, members from this board have dogs from these two WGSL kennels:

Von den Oher Tannen

German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels

They are both easy drives from ATL and have very good reputations.

They work and title what they breed.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Omg the Atlanta area!!! =) 

Check out my signature! feel free to PM.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Von den Oher Tannen is just a little outside my search area or I would have given them a strong look. I have heard a lot of good things about them, just second hand info though. And Neko did a great job on their website (I think that was Neko anyway if memory serves)


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Omar Little said:


> Von den Oher Tannen is just a little outside my search area or I would have given them a strong look. I have heard a lot of good things about them, just second hand info though. And Neko did a great job on their website (I think that was Neko anyway if memory serves)


Yep it was =) and I drove 8 hours for my pup! was so worth it, I am obsessed with my gorgeous, smart boy!


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Close to 12 hours for me 

It would be worth it if I didn't have so many good ones to choose from around me.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What are you looking for in a dog? What are your plans or goals for the dog?


----------



## JShragz (Mar 28, 2013)

lhczth said:


> What are you looking for in a dog? What are your plans or goals for the dog?


I am looking for intelligence, temperament and athleticism/health. I plan on doing clicker training with the dog and working with him as much as I can and if I desire additional training, I can seek that elsewhere. I am looking for a companion that I can exercise, hike, and camp with. Also a dog that will socialize well with my two young nephews. 

Neko, what are the prices for pupps from Oher Tannen and what was your experience like with them?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

JShragz said:


> I am looking for intelligence, temperament and athleticism/health. I plan on doing clicker training with the dog and working with him as much as I can and if I desire additional training, I can seek that elsewhere. I am looking for a companion that I can exercise, hike, and camp with. Also a dog that will socialize well with my two young nephews.
> 
> Neko, what are the prices for pupps from Oher Tannen and what was your experience like with them?


I will send you a PM, but don't even hesitate to email Nadia with any questions. She is as nice as people get =) It never really hurts to e-mail and ask, even if you are just curious. They won't push a puppy down your throat don't worry. =) 

Also her Facebook page is updated almost daily: 
Von den Oher Tannen - True German Shepherd Dogs | Facebook


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Omg JShragz just looked at your profile, chump chump! 

Gator pup!


----------



## JShragz (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha I bet you wish you would have viewed my profile before offering advice . Thank you for the help, I will email Nadia tonight and try and schedule a time to visit sometime next week!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Keep us posted! no matter who you go with! =) we love puppies.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Check out atlanta k9. She is a good friend of some people in my schh club. I don't know her well, but I've seen some of her dogs she has bred. Couple people on this forum have dogs from her a well


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you are interested in working line breeders, I would say just visit some of the clubs in the area and meet the dogs.

Chattahoochee Schutzhund
Rising Star
Greater Atlanta Schutzhund
Classic City Working Dogs
and Copper Creek DVG

many clubs can tell you about breedings that are not heavily marketed.


----------



## james_tye (Jan 22, 2014)

** post removed by ADMIN. Advertising is not allowed on this board. **


----------

